# HGH gut



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm not going to take HGH yet not for a while anyway maybe after a few more test cycles and i know absolutely nothing about HGH anyways but how much HGH and how long would it take to grow a huge gut and for bone growth to go messed up would just 1 cycle of HGH grow my gut?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I'm not going to take HGH yet not for a while anyway maybe after a few more test cycles and i know absolutely nothing about HGH anyways but how much HGH and how long would it take to grow a huge gut and for bone growth to go messed up would just 1 cycle of HGH grow my gut?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

What's a hgh gut


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> What's a hgh gut


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

neverminder said:


> View attachment 128783


****ing Christ oh mighty lol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Like one off them shells off mario


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

trust me - you wouldnt be able to afford one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, I think you need to jab some insane amounts like 30IU a day to get the gut.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

a mate of mine was on hgh and got throat cancer. apparently the hgh accelerated the growth of underlying cancer cells, that's what he got told by the doctors anyway. pretty irrelevant but that's always put me off it


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

neverminder said:


> Yeah, I think you need to jab some insane amounts like 30IU a day to get the gut.


So something like 4-6IU ED would be safe?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I read somewhere that using IGF I think it was will increase the chances of growing your intestines, thus causing a gut


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> So something like 4-6IU ED would be safe?


I'd say up to 10IU a day should be a safe amount. Although from what I've seen so far, I am leaning towards peptides instead of HGH. GHRP-2 + Mod GRF.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

neverminder said:


> I'd say up to 10IU a day should be a safe amount. Although from what I've seen so far, I am leaning towards peptides instead of HGH. GHRP-2 + Mod GRF.


damn i better get saving up then would cost £100 every 10 days on that amount lol


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Someone once told me that this 'GUT' is due to excessive HGH use and it causes ur kidneys.. liver etc to get bigger as well as your bones hence why you gut sticks out. I heard someone mention this to @Pscarb a good while back who is very familliar with HGH said this was bollox  but am not quite sure why there guts stick out like that


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

georgey said:


> Someone once told me that this 'GUT' is due to excessive HGH use and it causes ur kidneys.. liver etc to get bigger as well as your bones hence why you gut sticks out. I heard someone mention this to @Pscarb a good while back who is very familliar with HGH said this was bollox  but am not quite sure why there guts stick out like that


Because they eat a **** load of food and get bloated.


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Huge relaxed abdominal muscles

Of course the amount of food they need to consume

Probably photographed at the wrong time as they take a deep breath.

If it was due to enlarged organs, wouldn't your kidneys be popping out your back?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Something is different these days don't you think?? in top contests 10+ years ago, no-one had that look. Now lots do. Personally, I think it holds the sport back from wider acceptance. I know some people say it's nothing to do with HGH but what else is really different? If it's the way carbs are used in contest prep, why not just roll back the clock? Olympia bodies 10+ years were still incredible and only 0.001% of guys competing today would be capable of standing in the Olympia of say 10 years ago.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Something is different these days don't you think?? in top contests 10+ years ago, no-one had that look. Now lots do. Personally, I think it holds the sport back from wider acceptance. I know some people say it's nothing to do with HGH but what else is really different? If it's the way carbs are used in contest prep, why not just roll back the clock? Olympia bodies 10+ years were still incredible and only 0.001% of guys competing today would be capable of standing in the Olympia of say 10 years ago.


like the days with the vacuum pose


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

op is 16 makes thread after thread about anavar expecting it to turn him into a model overnight and now wants hgh :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death: :death:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Kazza61 said:


> Something is different these days don't you think?? in top contests 10+ years ago, no-one had that look. Now lots do. Personally, I think it holds the sport back from wider acceptance. I know some people say it's nothing to do with HGH but what else is really different? If it's the way carbs are used in contest prep, why not just roll back the clock? Olympia bodies 10+ years were still incredible and only 0.001% of guys competing today would be capable of standing in the Olympia of say 10 years ago.


Bbers back then looked the dogs, now they look like abnormal freaks imo IFBB are abnormal crazy shapes and sizes, muscles in places that shouldn't exist


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> a mate of mine was on hgh and got throat cancer. apparently the hgh accelerated the growth of underlying cancer cells, that's what he got told by the doctors anyway. pretty irrelevant but that's always put me off it


That is a point, if you have cancerous cells and take HGH it will also accelerate the growth of cancer cells.

Vanity has its limits.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> That is a point, if you have cancerous cells and take HGH it will also accelerate the growth of cancer cells.
> 
> Vanity has its limits.


Wow f that


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> That is a point, if you have cancerous cells and take HGH it will also accelerate the growth of cancer cells.
> 
> Vanity has its limits.


Would using ghrp and mod do the same thing then?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Would using ghrp and mod do the same thing then?


No idea mate, as said before set a limit on your vanity, decide what you want to do to look good in a t shirt. Then think about the rest of your life.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Wow f that


bad sh1t just to gain an extra stone or summat. my mate recovered after months of treatment but he lost loads of weight, he looked stick thin. after being around 16 stone that's got to have some mental effect as well


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> No idea mate, as said before set a limit on your vanity, decide what you want to do to look good in a t shirt. Then think about the rest of your life.


Damn, I'm only using ghrp to be more hungry too!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> bad sh1t just to gain an extra stone or summat. my mate recovered after months of treatment but he lost loads of weight, he looked stick thin. after being around 16 stone that's got to have some mental effect as well


Poor bloke, double edge sword


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> damn i better get saving up then would cost £100 every 10 days on that amount lol


Arnt u like 17


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Arnt u like 17


16 i believe :thumb:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> Huge relaxed abdominal muscles
> 
> Of course the amount of food they need to consume
> 
> ...


your intestines would grow at a much faster rate though due to more receptors



Blinkey said:


> That is a point, if you have cancerous cells and take HGH it will also accelerate the growth of cancer cells.
> 
> Vanity has its limits.


what if your family has a history of cancer?



Paz1982 said:


> 16 i believe :thumb:


17 

i'm not going to take HGH until i'm 18 mainly cause i can't afford it anyway lol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wouldn't hgh at the age off 18 be a complete waste off money ?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> your intestines would grow at a much faster rate though due to more receptors
> 
> what if your family has a history of cancer?
> 
> ...


Have I just read this right?

You are a teenager and you already want to take these things?

You honestly need to look at your priorities in life. It will not get you laid, it will not get you a good job. It will not make you superman.

FFS live your life and get out more.

Concentrate on having a good routine, good diet and other interests besides bb.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> Have I just read this right?
> 
> You are a teenager and you already want to take these things?
> 
> ...


okay you can say that cause i get laid near enough everytime i go out on friday or saturday nights lol...


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> okay you can say that cause i get laid near enough everytime i go out on friday or saturday nights lol...


You just do not get what I meant.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> okay you can say that cause i get laid near enough everytime i go out on friday or saturday nights lol...


whats your current stats ? im not having a go, just interested


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> okay you can say that cause i get laid near enough everytime i go out on friday or saturday nights lol...


That says more about the girls than it does about you. Take his advice.

God damn there is some idiocy posted online. People that have absolutely no idea what things are or even how they work or the negatives. I up the boost on my car to 5bar it goes fast as f**k but what ? Oh yeah the conrod went through the engine bay and killed my passenger after driving for 5 minutes.

Educate yourselves and be wise.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> whats your current stats ? im not having a go, just interested


about 170lbs %9 body fat havn't weighed myself in like 2weeks losing definition from test cycle adex doesn't seem to be doing jack sht :/


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> Have I just read this right?
> 
> You are a teenager and you already want to take these things?
> 
> ...


you've ruined his dream with all your sense talking


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

maybe i have HGH gut

But i have never taken HGH :innocent:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have to stop reading ur posts lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> about 170lbs %9 body fat havn't weighed myself in like 2weeks losing definition from test cycle adex doesn't seem to be doing jack sht :/


Lol u would not loose definition on test cycle mate if your 9%

m

can we get pic pls ? Let guess u don't have one


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Lol u would not loose definition on test cycle mate if your 9%
> 
> m
> 
> can we get pic pls ? *Let guess u don't have one*


they never do mate


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Lol u would not loose definition on test cycle mate if your 9%
> 
> m
> 
> can we get pic pls ? Let guess u don't have one


no my phones broken so i can't take one i would use my mates but sorry i don't go outside and constantly think about showing a picture to a guy who i do not know whatsoever sorry but i just don't care about those things


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> no my phones broken so i can't take one i would use my mates but sorry i don't go outside and constantly think about showing a picture to a guy who i do not know whatsoever sorry but i just don't care about those things


HDU has an iphone for sale if that helps.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

So many d;ckheads on this forum, it's uncanny


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

In February of this year these were your stats as posted in your 'How much fat will i lose using anavar' thread.

*Will be starting Anavar soon at 50mg daily i'm currently 152lbs %10.5 body fat. How much body fat should i expect to lose in %?*

Now 5 months later you have put on 18lbs and dropped 1.5% bf. It would seem then those 18lbs were exceptionally lean gains accomplished naturally given you are only 2 weeks in to your test cycle.



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> *about 170lbs %9 body fat havn't weighed myself in like 2weeks losing definition from test cycle adex doesn't seem to be doing jack sht *:/


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mish said:


> In February of this year these were your stats as posted in your 'How much fat will i lose using anavar' thread.
> 
> *Will be starting Anavar soon at 50mg daily i'm currently 152lbs %10.5 body fat. How much body fat should i expect to lose in %?*
> 
> Now 5 months later you have put on 18lbs and dropped 1.5% bf. It would seem then those 18lbs were exceptionally lean gains accomplished naturally given you are only 2 weeks in to your test cycle.


Lol kids these days


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> So many d;ckheads on this forum, it's uncanny


who ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mish said:


> In February of this year these were your stats as posted in your 'How much fat will i lose using anavar' thread.
> 
> *Will be starting Anavar soon at 50mg daily i'm currently 152lbs %10.5 body fat. How much body fat should i expect to lose in %?*
> 
> Now 5 months later you have put on 18lbs and dropped 1.5% bf. It would seem then those 18lbs were exceptionally lean gains accomplished naturally given you are only 2 weeks in to your test cycle.


I used Superdrol and anavar btw... so fvck you


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

neverminder said:


> View attachment 128783


I think you will find this would be caused by the massive carb intake and a bit of slin not hgh.


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

[email protected] I think he's pregnant !!!!!


----------

